# Hunting band setups ?



## shtf.doom

Hi everyone. 
I have been curious on what people's hunting setups are band-wise ? What do you guys find works well for you ?.
Tonight I made a single layer TBG bandset @ 1 × 9inch . Would you guys say this is suitable for hunting small game ?









I usually use tubes for target shooting so that's why I'm curious , also what ammo do you use with your setups ?.

Thanks

Scout$hooter


----------



## treefork

I think you will find this thread an interesting and informative read . http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/


----------



## Phoul Mouth

You can hunt small game just fine with that. That is what I use to take birds and squirrels and have never had a problem.


----------



## shtf.doom

treefork said:


> I think you will find this thread an interesting and informative read . http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/


Thanks for that ! I'll check it out.

Scout$hooter


----------



## shtf.doom

Phoul Mouth said:


> You can hunt small game just fine with that. That is what I use to take birds and squirrels and have never had a problem.


Thankyou for the reply,what ammo do you tend to use ?

Scout$hooter


----------



## StretchandEat

I usully use 20mm tbg doubles with 3/8lead filled hex nuts or .454 home cast lead balls.. the lead balls are a little bigger than I'd like but I don't have a smaller mold. ..
But both kill squirrels


----------



## Phoul Mouth

shtf.doom said:


> Phoul Mouth said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can hunt small game just fine with that. That is what I use to take birds and squirrels and have never had a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou for the reply,what ammo do you tend to use ?
> 
> Scout$hooter
Click to expand...

 3/8 steel ball bearings.


----------



## shtf.doom

Phoul Mouth I ordered some 11mm steel balls and will see how they hold up. How fast do you tend to fund 3/8's?

Scout$hooter


----------



## StretchandEat

In my opinion 3/8 steel is too small for squirrels I know you can take squirrels with a properly placed shot if you've got enough FPS with 3/8 steel.. but I feel safer using something a bit heavier in case my shot is slightly off... just my opinion


----------



## shtf.doom

StretchandEat said:


> In my opinion 3/8 steel is too small for squirrels I know you can take squirrels with a properly placed shot if you've got enough FPS with 3/8 steel.. but I feel safer using something a bit heavier in case my shot is slightly off... just my opinion


Thanks for your reply! And I see what you mean ,shot placement is critical. What sized ammo do you tend to use for hunting applications?

Scout$hooter


----------



## StretchandEat

StretchandEat said:


> I usully use 20mm tbg doubles with 3/8lead filled hex nuts or .454 home cast lead balls.. the lead balls are a little bigger than I'd like but I don't have a smaller mold. ..
> But both kill squirrels


This


----------



## theTurk

Crows, pigeons, doves....7 inch TBG 3/4 straight cut with 36 cal lead!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Normally I use TBG 30mm-25mm tapered, 6.5" cut length (5.5" active length) 3/8" steel. I take rabbit, snowshoe hare, grey squirrel, pheasant, grouse, duck, and geese all day long with this band set. But I recently switched over to 27mm-22mm. Gamekeeper John swears by it so I figured I'd give it a try.

I made a few band sets and tested one today on target. The lighter draw seems to help actually with accuracy, and they still have plenty of power. I am going fishing in the morning and will be trying them on game. I usually bag a mallard and a squirrel, or two. I will let you know how they work 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Normally I use TBG 30mm-25mm tapered, 6.5" cut length (5.5" active length) 3/8" steel. I take rabbit, snowshoe hare, grey squirrel, pheasant, grouse, duck, and geese all day long with this band set. But I recently switched over to 27mm-22mm. Gamekeeper John swears by it so I figured I'd give it a try.
> 
> I made a few band sets and tested one today on target. The lighter draw seems to help actually with accuracy, and they still have plenty of power. I am going fishing in the morning and will be trying them on game. I usually bag a mallard and a squirrel, or two. I will let you know how they work
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


What ammo do you use with that newly discovered band set up ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

theTurk said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Normally I use TBG 30mm-25mm tapered, 6.5" cut length (5.5" active length) 3/8" steel. I take rabbit, snowshoe hare, grey squirrel, pheasant, grouse, duck, and geese all day long with this band set. But I recently switched over to 27mm-22mm. Gamekeeper John swears by it so I figured I'd give it a try.
> 
> I made a few band sets and tested one today on target. The lighter draw seems to help actually with accuracy, and they still have plenty of power. I am going fishing in the morning and will be trying them on game. I usually bag a mallard and a squirrel, or two. I will let you know how they work
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> What ammo do you use with that newly discovered band set up ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Same...3/8" (9.5mm) steel

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

shtf.doom said:


> Hi everyone.
> I have been curious on what people's hunting setups are band-wise ? What do you guys find works well for you ?.
> Tonight I made a single layer TBG bandset @ 1 × 9inch . Would you guys say this is suitable for hunting small game ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually use tubes for target shooting so that's why I'm curious , also what ammo do you use with your setups ?.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Scout$hooter


That band set is the same as I used to use when I first started using flats for hunting...maybe a bit longer...and it is more than capable of taking small game...I only shortened my bandsets because I was more accurate drawing to my cheek than I was at 3/4 butterfly....I lost some fps...but shot placement is more important when hunting, IMO....

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## pult421

MikmaqWarrior said:


> shtf.doom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone.
> I have been curious on what people's hunting setups are band-wise ? What do you guys find works well for you ?.
> Tonight I made a single layer TBG bandset @ 1 × 9inch . Would you guys say this is suitable for hunting small game ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually use tubes for target shooting so that's why I'm curious , also what ammo do you use with your setups ?.
> Thanks
> Scout$hooter
> 
> 
> 
> That band set is the same as I used to use when I first started using flats for hunting...maybe a bit longer...and it is more than capable of taking small game...I only shortened my bandsets because I was more accurate drawing to my cheek than I was at 3/4 butterfly....I lost some fps...but shot placement is more important when hunting, IMO....
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 i once heard its better to miss with power than to actually hit with less power. I kinda see how it makes sense. But still i scratch my head like wahhh??


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

pult421 said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shtf.doom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone.
> I have been curious on what people's hunting setups are band-wise ? What do you guys find works well for you ?.
> Tonight I made a single layer TBG bandset @ 1 × 9inch . Would you guys say this is suitable for hunting small game ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually use tubes for target shooting so that's why I'm curious , also what ammo do you use with your setups ?.
> Thanks
> Scout$hooter
> 
> 
> 
> That band set is the same as I used to use when I first started using flats for hunting...maybe a bit longer...and it is more than capable of taking small game...I only shortened my bandsets because I was more accurate drawing to my cheek than I was at 3/4 butterfly....I lost some fps...but shot placement is more important when hunting, IMO....
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i once heard its better to miss with power than to actually hit with less power. I kinda see how it makes sense. But still i scratch my head like wahhh??
Click to expand...

Not sure where you heard that, but I strongly disagree...IMO, shot placement is just as important. As long as you have adequate power...and the band set you have are powerful enough...especially with a head-shot....which IMO is the only guaranteed way of a humane kill....yes a heartshot will kill...but what if you hit the animal in the hind leg? More power isn't going to do anything more than a pass through and the animal may get away.. and suffer....
Same can be applied to rifle....what would be better, hunting a deer with a zeroed-in, scoped, 30-30.....or a .50 muzzleloader with no sights at all?

Again, this is my opinion, but I'm sure most people would agree

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

That being said assuming you have adequate power to kill with a head-shot...you shouldn't be hunting with a weapon that doesn't have enough power to kill in the first place...or if you aren't a good enough shot to hit the animal in the head

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## nutthrower

So I just started a new post on rubber length and its relations to
power, so all things equal if you have , let's use tubes here for our
example, and your pulling each to 500% which would give you more
power, one using 6" of tubing or the one using 8" of tubing? And why 
Thanks, Nut


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

nutthrower said:


> So I just started a new post on rubber length and its relations to
> power, so all things equal if you have , let's use tubes here for our
> example, and your pulling each to 500% which would give you more
> power, one using 6" of tubing or the one using 8" of tubing? And why
> Thanks, Nut


I think the longer bands would throw the ammo harder and faster...I used to shoot 3/4 butterfly and switched to shorter bands for more accuracy....but, I think I gave up speed when I did that.
If you cut the bands the same width but different lengths...and stretched them both to 500%...they may feel like the same draw weight, but the load is traveling further under the power of the bands with the longer ones....it would make sense that there would be more energy put into the ammo...therefore carrying it further with more speed and power...but, I may be wrong

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

MikmaqWarrior said:


> nutthrower said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I just started a new post on rubber length and its relations to
> power, so all things equal if you have , let's use tubes here for our
> example, and your pulling each to 500% which would give you more
> power, one using 6" of tubing or the one using 8" of tubing? And why
> Thanks, Nut
> 
> 
> 
> I think the longer bands would throw the ammo harder and faster...I used to shoot 3/4 butterfly and switched to shorter bands for more accuracy....but, I think I gave up speed when I did that.
> If you cut the bands the same width but different lengths...and stretched them both to 500%...they may feel like the same draw weight, but the load is traveling further under the power of the bands with the longer ones....it would make sense that there would be more energy put into the ammo...therefore carrying it further with more speed and power...but, I may be wrong
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

More rubber should equal more energy

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## nutthrower

MikmaqWarrior said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nutthrower said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I just started a new post on rubber length and its relations to
> power, so all things equal if you have , let's use tubes here for our
> example, and your pulling each to 500% which would give you more
> power, one using 6" of tubing or the one using 8" of tubing? And why
> Thanks, Nut
> 
> 
> 
> I think the longer bands would throw the ammo harder and faster...I used to shoot 3/4 butterfly and switched to shorter bands for more accuracy....but, I think I gave up speed when I did that.
> If you cut the bands the same width but different lengths...and stretched them both to 500%...they may feel like the same draw weight, but the load is traveling further under the power of the bands with the longer ones....it would make sense that there would be more energy put into the ammo...therefore carrying it further with more speed and power...but, I may be wrong
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More rubber should equal more energy
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## nutthrower

Mikmag, thanks , this makes since, guess I'll give up some speed cause no butterfly draw for me ????


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

nutthrower said:


> Mikmag, thanks , this makes since, guess I'll give up some speed cause no butterfly draw for me ????


Accurate shot placement is more important than power/speed.... if hunting, you DO require adequate killing power....but, anymore than "enough to do the job" isn't necessary...a good smack right behind the ear and it's lights out...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience

Just my 2 cents but I beleive in both accuracy and overkill. But the thing about power being more important than accuraccy sounds backwards.


----------



## nutthrower

I agree with all here, and a thanks for your two cents 
As stated , a hit behind an ear will do the trick, with proper 
ammo to rubber , if not , Well, you might want to down size 
What your after


----------



## Greek sfedona

I want to ask coz I reading a lot off setups and opinions...at the end what is the best hunting setup for 11mm lead balls also 9mm steel?my setup for now is double tbg 30 20 butterfly 20cm and is very powerful and amazing fast depending on the ammo...I was wondering if I can do another setup for a bit larger animals like fox for example.I was thinking the 30 10 but it not last coz I have really big arms and I have a lot of inches of pulling...thnxand sorry for the big message.


----------

